# Austin OTA - KNVA



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I have suddenly stopped receiving KNVA OTA. I see a strong signal strength but the 942 isn't picking it up. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast HDTV forum. I'd suggest checking your local HDTV forum over at AVSForums - if your station is having problems (likely), you'll probably find out there.


----------

